# Windows Movie Maker file won't open



## queen8855 (Sep 29, 2007)

Howdy -- I am using Windows Movie Maker to make a slideshow of digital stills. I saved and it was given a file extension of .WSWMM. I try to reopen it to coninue working on it and I cannot open it. I do not know how to access it - I have spent 2 hours working on it and I hate to lose it. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Open Movie Maker, and you saved show should be listed at the bottom of the file menu.
If not, just select "Open Project" and navigate to the file location.


----------



## queen8855 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. But -- It did not work for me. It still does not allow me access, to continue adding to my slideshow. Whatcha' think about that? Any other thoughts greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

That's hard to understand. The WSWMM file is a project file, and if it's not working you may have to start over.


----------



## queen8855 (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh NO!!! I didn't want to hear that. Ha Ha I am going to continue to fuss with it - and maybe - I'll have some "dumb" luck. If it ia a Movie Maker extention - Movie Maker should acknowledge it. Soooo, I am not ready to delete the file. I probably should start over as you suggest, but I don't want to spend several continuos hours to get a decent slideshow. IF i ever get thing figured out, I shall post it for all to see. PROUDLY! Ha Ha Thanks again!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you've moved your stills or music to another folder (location) .. 
WMM will not know where they are .. And it will look like you've lost them.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

You didn't save the movie. I don't get what is so hard for people to understand. You saved the project, not the movie. I see people do this time and time again. When you save the project, that's so you can come back to it later and continue working on it. If your project is done to your satisfaction, you save the MOVIE. Not the project. Saving the movie will create your final WMV.

If you saved your project and want to come back to it later, you had better not move any files you used to put in your project, like Noyb said.


----------



## queen8855 (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, I saved the PROJECT-- becauseI I did not have it completed and ready it make into a movie. I moved no files! IMiteBeable2help - You seem to have a an attitude of digust with those of us who are new and trying to learn. I am 69 years old and don't appreciate someone speaking to me as if I am stupid. I don't know how -- not equal stupid. You were of NO HELP. All you did was make me feel bad. If I have misread your answer to me - I apologize.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I didn't read IMiteBeable2help response as having a bad attitude toward you ...
But WMM isn't as easy to use as Microsoft could have made it.

Maybe IMiteBeable2help is as disgusted with WMM as I am.
One should be able to save the project and not have trouble with it...
I've spent a lot of time scratching my head over this problem.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

When you open your Project file ... Do you see the Red X's as attached ???

These mean that the original source has been moved .. or deleted.
The original pictures are not stored in the project file ... only the links to the files are stored.
If you move the original .. WMM will not know where they are.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

@ queen8855: I apologize. I didn't mean to make you feel bad and I certainly and sincerely want to help you learn. I didn't mean to sound disgusted with you. That was not my intention. Sorry. Maybe I'm just carrying around some baggage from having to explain it a hundred thousand times.

Noyb said: "Maybe IMiteBeable2help is as disgusted with WMM as I am"

You got that right. I don't use it anymore unless I just want to re-encode and/or resize an existing WMV to a lower bit rate/dimensions for easier email attaching, and that is a rare occasion. It's really not of much use to serious video buffs but it's an OK place to start learning.

Regarding the problem with opening the project and continuing work on it, I don't know what to say. It should open, allowing you to continue your work. On a side note, it's always a good idea to save your project any time you make some changes that you are pleased with, so you don't lose the changes. That's useful in that if you make a change you don't like, you can just exit without saving, then open the project and you're back to good.


----------



## queen8855 (Sep 29, 2007)

Apolgy accepted!! I was maybe a little sensitive -- I have struggled with this problem for some time. I wanted to figure it out for myself, stubborn! I hate to surrender to a machine. Just remember -- once upon a time you were not so capable. Someone was patient with you I bet. Enough of that. But, please know I do appreciate the help!! Yes, I see the x's - I swear - I have no knowledge of moving the file. But, obviously I did something wrong. Okay, I shall surrender on that file and just start over and try to be aware of what I am doing. 
I have purchased Roxio Creator 2009. To *&^%$ with Movie Maker. Ha Ha It has to be the program -- not me. Ha Ha Okay, here I go again with another problem. I bought a camcorder JVC - it came with a brower called "Everio". I want to download/upload from the camera to Roxio - but it doesn't want to let me. I keep getting stuck in Everio. I know it is probably simple - but it has me soooo confused. Please don't give up on me - I don't have anyone here to help me. I want to much to be competent - I just can't sem to find my way around sometimes. I do appreciate your time and attention - I truly do!!!! Good thoughts, Me


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

You said: "Just remember -- once upon a time you were not so capable"

Me? no way. OK, maybe, but I was just a teenager when I got my first computer. It's expected.

You also said: "I wanted to figure it out for myself, stubborn! I hate to surrender to a machine."

Well, if you're going to take that kind of attitude...

You'll be an expert in no time!

If my use of computers over the years didn't constantly tick me off and present me with challenges/problems to be solved, I would have given it up long ago. As for your newest problem, I can't say anything so far that would help. I'm not experienced using that software.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> Yes, I see the x's


OK .. Do you still have the originals somewhere ???
This might be a little tricky .. But right click on a Red X .. the choose Properties.
Mouse over the "Location" .. and you'll see the directory that WMM thinks the picture should be in.

In my example .. I'd have to create a folder on my desktop called 50th jpeg...
then Move (or Copy) my originals (with the same name) to the folder.

WMM doesn't make it easy to store the project and it's files for future editing.
In my example .. this folder and all the files has been moved to my external Hard Drives for storage.
To bring it back .. I'd have to move everything back to my desktop .. with all the same names.

This is the movie we played at our 50th HS reunion last Sept .. I think you can relate to that


----------

